

Making Nested Parens with My Homeboy, Donald Knuth - dpapathanasiou
http://ioerror.livejournal.com/496715.html

======
greyman
As someone wrote under the flickr image, "Perhaps the best comp sci picture of
all time."

For some hard to explain reason, the photo is just awesome.

------
jd
I wonder how many people who wear Knuth t-shirts have actually read any of his
books.

~~~
jmatt
And out of those that have read his books, how many would be wearing a t-shirt
of him. And out of those, how many would ask him to take a picture like that!

------
icey
On one hand... digg.

On the other... Knuth.

Talk about being torn.

~~~
biohacker42
I have to go with Knuth here, if you know who the old guy in the picture is,
you're OK with me.

~~~
icey
Yeah, I upvoted it, but I honestly think it was the most difficult decision
I've had to make this week.

~~~
dangoldin
You could have not voted.

~~~
comatose_kid
That, my friend, is also a decision.

~~~
dangoldin
True. But I doubt people vote on everything posted here so it seems to me that
the non voting is the default behavior (to me at least).

It seems the decision is to first decide whether to vote or not, and then if
you decided to vote to choose whether to vote up or down. This probably
happens instantaneously so they feel like one decision.

------
jmatt
That is a classic cs picture!

On a somewhat related tangent - There was a recent series of interviews of
Knuth in the CACM. They were an interesting and entertaining read. Actually
ever since the ACM redid the CACM it's been relatively interesting and
relevant.

~~~
michael_dorfman
The CACM interview was actually a transcription of a small selection of the
autobiographical videos Knuth recorded for the "People's Archive" at
<http://www.peoplesarchive.com/browse/movies/6895/>

If you liked the selections, you should really hear the rest-- some
fascinating material.

Also: I completely agree about the revamped CACM-- it's quickly become my
favorite tree-based magazine.

------
edw519
If the Knuth image on his tshirt is also making parens with his hands, then
you have an infinite recursion and will eventually run out of mammary.

~~~
henning
Don't worry, the end of his jacket is coattail-recursive; it'll just be an
infinite loop.

------
tlrobinson
Nice, though I prefer the Objective-C (and J) bracket gang sign:

[http://log.scifihifi.com/post/37683353/me-throwing-the-
objec...](http://log.scifihifi.com/post/37683353/me-throwing-the-objective-c-
square-bracket-gang) (that's not me)

~~~
tlrobinson
In my search for better pictures, I came across this...
<http://www.joeydevilla.com/2008/05/29/geek-gang-signs/>

------
dschoon
Hacker Culture: Taking itself only seriously enough to look ridiculous.

------
michael_dorfman
Best. Picture. Ever.

I just got my "certificate of deposit" from the Bank of San Seriffe today, and
was going to post it, but it feels like it would be an anti-climax in
comparison.

------
socratees
the other side of knuth. so knuthsome.

